

Jekyll - Superset of C with lambdas, type classes... - ramchip
http://jekyllc.sourceforge.net/index.html

======
hga
Interesting, and it looks like they got it to what they considered to be a
stable state (based on the web site and the last release), but it appears to
be three years dead.

It might be very interesting for someone to pick this up. It they did, I'd
probably use it instead of my current plan of doing an LLVM PreScheme backend.

